# Anyone use Buffers in your muzzleloader loads



## mmarkey (Jun 13, 2006)

Has any one tried or use buffers in your muzzle loader charges? 

I experimented using "Cream of Wheat" abt 20gr. over 120gr. 3x black powder in a .45 Cal flintlock with a .440 round ball, and it worked real well. Patches weren't scorched at all. It seems to me as though the rifle kicks substantially more with the buffer but the groups were very good. Probably because the patch didn't burn maybe? 

Anyone?


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never even heard of doing such with a muzzleloader.  I have heard of it done with black powder era cartridges using smallish charges of smokeless powder.  I've been shooting muzzleloaders since 1989 and a Hawkins percussion was my first deer rifle.

I can't really figure out what the purpose of it would be in a muzzleloader.  With the above mentioned cartriges one of the purposes is to keep the smallish charge of powder confined to the area nearest the primer.  Small charges of powder in large BP cases can result in variable detonation depending on distribution in the relatively large case.

With a muzzleloader, the ball is seated tightly on top of the charge, so the reason it is sometimes used with metallic cartridges would not apply.

As far as burning the patch goes, a "burnt" patch does not signify anything.  The patch works as a seal between the ball and the barrel.  Lubricated, a patch also helps keep BP fouling soft and the gun shooting without cleaning every few shots.  Usually the patch just comes out dirty with fouling.

If you're getting better groups, it might be worth it to you, but there are other ways of getting better groups.  I guess its a "whatever floats your boat".


----------



## dbone (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmm????   Teresa ! Grab the grits Hon we're going to the range


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 13, 2006)

mmarkey said:
			
		

> Has any one tried or use buffers in your muzzle loader charges?
> 
> I experimented using "Cream of Wheat" abt 20gr. over 120gr. 3x black powder in a .45 Cal flintlock with a .440 round ball, and it worked real well. Patches weren't scorched at all. It seems to me as though the rifle kicks substantially more with the buffer but the groups were very good. Probably because the patch didn't burn maybe?
> 
> Anyone?


Howdy MM
 Yes this is very common, cream of wheat, hornets nest material, double patch, felt bore buttons,etc

 I use the felt bore buttons in my .50 with 70grs 3f patched roundball. I buy the felt in sheets then I have a jig that I use to cut them out.
  If you are cutting patchs or getting burn thru there is a problem with either your barrel or load. either one of these will affect accuracy.
 I use blue tick  pillow ticking form Walmart for patching material, I buy several yards of it and lay it out on a piece of plywood and take a putty knife and my homemade lube and work it into the material then cut 1" strips out of it, then I cut all patchs at the muzzle.

 homemade lube,
 1 pound bees wax
 64oz olive oil
 if you want it to be just like bore butter you can add yellow food coloring and a bit of wintergreen oil.

 hope some of this helps 
Just my .02 cents worth 
Killit


----------



## Flintrock (Jun 15, 2006)

mmarkey said:
			
		

> Has any one tried or use buffers in your muzzle loader charges?
> 
> I experimented using "Cream of Wheat" abt 20gr. over 120gr. 3x black powder in a .45 Cal flintlock with a .440 round ball, and it worked real well. Patches weren't scorched at all. It seems to me as though the rifle kicks substantially more with the buffer but the groups were very good. Probably because the patch didn't burn maybe?
> 
> Anyone?


.
The only time a "buffer" is used is in a black powder revolver .In a black powder revolver the ball should be seated at the outer edge of the cylinder. Cornmeal is used as a filler so that a air gap will not be bewteen the power and ball. It is also used for safety to help prevent al the cylinders from discharging at the same time.
.
Your flintlock rifle does not need this buffer.It is unneeded resistance causing your rifle to kick more.(Like a larger/heavier bullet)
The burn does not effect the accuracy  but a hole being blown through the patch does effect the accuracy.Look closely at the patches you shot. If the outer edge is burned then no  problem. If there are burn holes in the center of the patch then you need to get a thicker patch and/or a tighter weave for a patch..
Noted that you are shooting a .440 pacthed ball and it sound like you are not getting the best results from your groups .You did not mention the patch thickness. If you are currently shooting a .10 thickness patch then try a .15 thickness patch. It will load a little tighter  but shoot better.IF you are already shooting a .15 patch the try a .445 ball with the .15 patch.I suggest trying  the different combinations of pacthing thickness and ball size. Every muzzleloader will shoot a little differently than the next and you will find the  best results for your rifle.
.
Thanks for shooting a flintlock. There a not too many of us around.


----------

